# powder sugar dusting



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

i have heard about people using powder sugar on bees for mite treatment. question is how does it work or what does it do. does it kill mites or just make them fall off, and why does it? for anyone that used ps on bees how do you apply it and can it be in the fall when brood rearing is low and does it work?


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

The chemical-free crowd swears by it. Various studies have shown it's not very effective. Actually, does nothing to the mites that are in brood cells. Won't hurt anything to try it for your own edification, but if you have the same results I have had you'll have left over sugar for Christmas cookies or desserts.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

I've used the method all this year and went into fall with an alcohol wash mite count of zero to single digits so my impression of the method is the exact opposite of fish-stix's. Based on the results, I've done no recommended treatments such as formic acid, etc.

The theory is that the fine powder makes it difficult for the mites to maintain their grip on the bees. Off they fall and, hopefully, through a screened bottom board onto the ground. True, it doesn't do anything for mites in the cells so frequency of dusting is important.

Whenever I found myself in the hives manipulating frames I would give them a dusting with a flour sifter that was always with me. Later in the season, I bought the bellows-type duster that Brushy Mountain and other companies sell. I now give them a few blasts every week. Using this blower uses a whole lot less sugar than the sifter method. Someone has determined that the effective dose is one cup per hive per dusting. I think that is way, way overkill, but when using the flour sifter, it is easy to dump in a full cup before you know it. To put a cup of powdered sugar in using the blower would take all day, but in watching the powder come out cracks or the top entrance as a fine dust after a few blasts, I'm assured that the bees inside are getting the coating of fine dust particles that makes the method effective.

If you try it, remember that timing (frequency) is an important part of the program. And do mite counts for your reference and peace of mind. 

Wayne


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The University of Florida used it in their research hives since they must be treatment free. Dusting was effective short term, but the mite load is greater in long term use. Sugar dusting promotes hygeinic behavior. mites are already bored through the exoskeleton so they have a firm grip.
The efficacy of dusting honey bee colonies with powdered sugar to reduce varroa mite populations
Journal of Apicultural Research	Vol. 48 (1) pp. 72 - 76
DOI	10.3896/IBRA.1.48.1.14

Date	January 2009

Article Title	
The efficacy of dusting honey bee colonies with powdered sugar to reduce varroa mite populations.
Author(s) Amanda M. Ellis, Gerry W. Hayes, and James D. Ellis
Abstract	Controlling varroa mite (Varroa destructor Anderson and Trueman) populations in honey bee (Apis mellifera L.) colonies with acaricides has been a challenge for beekeepers due to the rapid development of resistant mite populations. For this reason, many beekeepers are adopting Integrated Pest Management strategies as alternatives to chemocentric varroa control schemes. One non-chemical tool that has been used for varroa control is dusting bee colonies with powdered sugar. The objective of our study was to determine the efficacy of powdered sugar as a varroa control by comparing mite populations, adult bee populations, and brood area in untreated colonies with those in colonies dusted every two weeks for 11 months with 120 g powdered sugar per application. We found that dusting colonies with powdered sugar did not significantly affect the adult bee population (treated: 10061.72 ± 629.42; control: 10691.00 ± 554.44) or amount of brood (treated: 4521.91 ± 342.84 cm2; control: 4472.55 ± 365.85 cm2). We also found no significant differences between the total number of mites per colony (treated: 2112.15 ± 224.62; control: 2197.80 ± 207.75), number of mites per adult bee (treated: 0.080 ± 0.010; control: 0.097 ± 0.010), or number of mites per capped brood cell (treated: 0.112 ± 0.013; control: 0.106 ± 0.018). All data are mean ± s.e. Within the limits of our study and at the application rates used, we did not find that dusting colonies with powdered sugar afforded significant varroa control.


----------



## kg4jck (Nov 7, 2010)

I think Bee space is the most important way to keep mite population down. Lots and lots of bees make for mites getting plucked out of the honeycomb and being dropped down through the screen. BUT lots and lots of bees packed in a space encourages swarming--it's a delicate balance.


----------



## probee (Dec 31, 2009)

beefarmer said:


> i have heard about people using powder sugar on bees for mite treatment. question is how does it work or what does it do. does it kill mites or just make them fall off, and why does it? for anyone that used ps on bees how do you apply it and can it be in the fall when brood rearing is low and does it work?


 The secret in STARCH ( factory added in sugar powder)


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

University of Florida said:


> Within the limits of our study and at the application rates used, we did not find that dusting colonies with powdered sugar afforded significant varroa control.


This is why I do not let my bees, nor their mites, read university studies.

I guess I have no reasonable basis to attribute my extremely low mite counts to powdered sugar. Maybe the hive elves come at night and pick them off one by one while I sleep. I wonder if the University of Florida has conducted a study looking into the use of powdered sugar as an elf attractant?

Wayne


----------



## bigbearomaha (Sep 3, 2009)

> For this reason, many beekeepers are adopting Integrated Pest Management strategies as alternatives to chemocentric varroa control schemes.


Here's part of the issue. IPM is not a replacement for chemical pesticide usage.

Chemical pesticide usage simply becomes of of many possible control methods used together to manage the "pest" population. Ideally, the involvement of the other control methods can minimize or eliminate the need for chemical pesticides being used.

Waynes post demonstrates this quite effectively I think.


Apparently some university researchers aren't quite up to snuff on what Integrated Pest Management entails.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

I seem to remember that the researchers said they used a minium amount of sugar in there testing, and that beekeepers generally used higher doses.

Just seems they said later it was not comparable to beekeepers methods ??

Our TAX money at work.

PCM


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

120 grams of powdered sugar is about a cup. Isn't that about what you use per hive per treatment?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Per deep hive body, if there are 2 deeps use double or 2 cups.



RiodeLobo said:


> 120 grams of powdered sugar is about a cup. Isn't that about what you use per hive per treatment?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The problem with any treatment is the mites in the cells:
http://bushfarms.com/beesvarroatreatments.htm


----------



## Riley (Dec 12, 2009)

Randy Oliver has a good discussion on powder sugar dusting for Varroa management, did a practical study of methods. At http://scientificbeekeeping.com/


----------

